# Brits Embassy in Tehran



## OldSolduer (29 Nov 2011)

I am reliving 1979 except now its the Brits who are being held by Iranians.

http://www.thestatesman.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=391674&catid=37


----------



## dapaterson (29 Nov 2011)

I think I'll film a movie in Iran.  Call it "Argo".


...or has that been done before?


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Nov 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I think I'll film a movie in Iran.  Call it "Argo".
> 
> 
> ...or has that been done before?


Notionally, yes....


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Nov 2011)

I guess we could call it Occupy Tehran.

http://www.thehindu.com/news/international/article2672201.ece

I wonder if our occupiers identify with the Tehran occupiers??

Just a thought....


----------

